# Tree house



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm building a tree house for my Grandson. I'm thinking that when he gets tired of it it might make an interesting YB loft. Any thoughts?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

And they say I'm crazy, your knees must be in good shape to clime up there a couple times a day. You would have to build an elevator to get the training crates up and down. It seems like a lot of work.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hmmm I would not make it a loft, I would put a lawn chair up there and have some ice tea and relax away from the house.. a couple of books..and perhaps a flask..lol...


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> And they say I'm crazy, your knees must be in good shape to clime up there a couple times a day. You would have to build an elevator to get the training crates up and down. It seems like a lot of work.
> Dave


Yeah, maybe you're right. By the time he's done with it, I'm sure it won't seem like such a great idea.


----------

